# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Meekijken tijdens een OK

## Luie hond

Voor mijn opleiding tot sterilisatie medewerker moet ik verplicht stage lopen tijdens diverse operaties, (per specialisme) om te ervaren waarvoor en hoe medische instrumenten worden gebruikt. Ik kan wel tegen bloed, maar ik kijk er wel behoorlijk tegen op. Ik zit er bestwel mee en heb dit met mijn leidinggevende overlegd. Hij stelt voor om onder begeleiding de OK's bij te wonen of het gaat ja of nee. Zo probeer ik You-Tube filmpjes van een OK te bekijken om eraan te wennen, maar met afgrijzen moet ik ze weg klikken. Ik vraag me af of ik door moet zetten of ander werk te gaan zoeken. Heeft iemand suggesties?

----------

